# Up or down



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Tomorrow at 4 p.m. the conservation commission visits a site to look at a proposed project that would give us enough work to go to the end of May next year. 

I've spent quite a few days working on this and lost some sleep.

In probably fifteen minutes tomorrow ???????

I can't stand waiting!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sure you don't need it, but good luck with it!


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Good luck Denick and BTW what is the conservation commission about?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

This is a wetlands issue. The work we will be doing is within the 75' area adjacent to a wetland where you need a permit to work.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Good Luck, Nick!:thumbsup: 

Positive thoughts being sent your way!:thumbup: 

Hope everything turns out peachy for ya!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Nick,
Might be a good idea to show up with coffee and cold drinks for them, actually you could show up an hour in advance and set up a buffet table. Then while they're munching down and having a good time start asking them questions, lots of questions, you know like you usually post ( really drill them about anything and everything ) They'll pass it to get outa there.:laughing: Seriously Nick, Good Luck hope you get the approvals needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Silt fence, silt fence, silt fence.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

jmic said:


> Hey Nick,
> Might be a good idea to show up with coffee and cold drinks for them...


Better to show with these on your feet








and a copy of this







in your hand.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

2 hours of talking. Everyone seems to be agreeing to the go ahead side of the question.

Then one commision member says "why don't we ask the STATE Environmental people what they think?"

Why ME!


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

The State will send you somewhere else, and so on, and so on....that way if something gets FUBAR, they can all point the finger away from them.....common, oh so common.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So Nick what kind of spread did you put out for the meeting? What did it set you back? Can you tack it on your next job?:blink:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

denick, i hope by now you nailed it!!!


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Yea, its usually more like silt fence row one, silt fence row two, haybales, siltfence row three, silt fence ro. ...., etc. etc etc


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The State person is away until next Tuesday. 

Hurry up and wait!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

:w00t: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

You find this funny? AA?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

So, what kind of work will you actually be doing ??


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

denick said:


> You find this funny? AA?


Only in so much as it just figures. You do all that work, get nervous about it, stay up worrying. Then some dweeb says, "lets check with the state" and it turns out the 'state' is out to lunch for the week.

I'm laughing with you to keep from crying with you. I'd hate to be in your shoes. From the inside looking out, it must be torture. From the outside looking it, its like, "It figures, the working man just can't get a break." 

I didn't mean to upset you Nick, it just struck me as being too typical. I'm pulling for you for what its worth.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Only in so much as it just figures. You do all that work, get nervous about it, stay up worrying. Then some dweeb says, "lets check with the state" and it turns out the 'state' is out to lunch for the week.
> 
> I'm laughing with you to keep from crying with you. I'd hate to be in your shoes. From the inside looking out, it must be torture. From the outside looking it, its like, "It figures, the working man just can't get a break."
> 
> I didn't mean to upset you Nick, it just struck me as being too typical. I'm pulling for you for what its worth.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

You find that funny? Joe?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Screw the pool, that site is better of with a damn waterslide.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
How'd ya make out? Did they have a quarum tonight? Did it pass? Whats the next step? Fill us in.:blink:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The project was approved with conditions! The owner has to approve the conditions. 

I can't talk about the GC or I'll explode tonight. He's had an upper 5 figure deposit in his bank account for over a week. The owner sent it so that work could start today. The contractor called this am to tell me of the approval and said he needs to get a contract signed and wait the 3 working days before he can sign my contract and give me my deposit to start.
And would I write up the specifications for the work because I'm the only one who knows the scope of the work. So if I can, sometime next week he''ll be able to give me the go ahead. 

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick congradulations! Should I give you my Christmas list now? Be kind.:thumbsup: I don't want coal in my stocking


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Probably something like... "we will get you approved just about the time the ground is froze 3' thick!"


Glad you got the job Nick!

It sucks that _you_ have to do_ more _work before _you_ can do the work.:no: 

The GC should be writing the specs. But if you are the only one who knows the scope.... maybe you can scope yourself a nice bonus.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, tgeb

Which color cellophane paper do you guy's like on those popcorn balls they have near Christmas.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

popcorn balls? gee, i was hopin for a 2 liter bottle of crown royal


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Joe, tgeb
> 
> Which color cellophane paper do you guy's like on those popcorn balls they have near Christmas.


Easy there big spender, don't blow your whole wad on us before you even start the job. BTW give me the address to this place I'll have to go and take pictures of you in action to post on here.:thumbup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

By the way guy's I was wondering does anybody know how to use a parachute?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

You buying a Plane?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No, not a plane. But when I look down over the bank of this job, I am starting to wish the machine had Air Brakes!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe you should try setting the rocks with a helicopter.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

If we get our contract signed and the deposit we will start Thursday the 19th. 

The GC got his contract signed Friday. He's had the deposit since the 10th.

I don't know if it's a coincidence but the GC has always taken our contract for the work we do for him. We always write the spec for the work. He tells me yesterday that not to write a contract he has a new contract that subs will have to work under?

The day before his PM hands me a letter stating that from now on vendors must submit bills by the 15th of the month. they will be reviewed and if approved payment will be in 30 days. It doesn't state 30 days from when. He has always taken 3 to 5 weeks. According to this if I finish work on the 15th invoice on the 16th it will be 60 days. Bugs me that this all happens the week that we will be doing a Large project for them. With large payments? I must be getting old.
Big payments.

We are working for a new builder. We only work for 3 builders with any regularity. This new guy pays in 48 hours like a clock. He actually asks you to send him a bill so he can pay us.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> According to this if I finish work on the 15th invoice on the 16th it will be 60 days. I must be getting old.


:thumbdown No Good!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> This new guy pays in 48 hours like a clock. He actually asks you to send him a bill so he can pay us.


We have a couple builders like that. Those are the ones that you take "extra" care of.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Tomorrow at 12:00 a check and a contract or we walk away. It will be a real shame to loose this one. They have tried to tie us in to a contract and payment schedule that was/is ridiculous. Might be hard to get a good night sleep with this going on. Probably will second guess myself for a long time if I do walk.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Nick - is that the same one that wanted retainage for a year? What did you end up finding out about that.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Dee,

It seems in CT the courts are of no opinion. If two contractors want to agree to something then each beware.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Have him ammend his contract to state when the 30 days starts?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Will this ever end.

They just keep changing contract language and twisting things. I took 33% of the deposit not to walk away and keep negotiating. 

Tomorrow?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
You're about to board a bus which will be traveling down steep terrain, now will you feel better about being the driver, or being driven? ( I won't be there, so don't comeback with some wise crack about me driving):laughing: Take control of this situation. BTW when do you want to buy me breakfast?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Joe,

I handed back the deposit on a multiple 6 figure job this morning and feel very good about it. 

I quit early to go visit a friend this weekend and there was an email that seems attitudes might have changed dramaticly after I left their office.

I guess I'll find out Monday.

I thought you said in the middle of the winter? 3 days in the upper 40's isn't winter! Any time you want Joe.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The builder asked that we turn it over to the lawyers for 1 day to see if they can work it out. 

Tomorrow, Tomorrow???


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh boy, I hate it when the lawyers get a piece of the pie before ground is even broken. 

GL Nick!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

denick dude,
i really think before you turn that deposit back...that you should ask for a "retainer" just like the atty's get....to cover these posts on the internet, your time preparing the proposal. something doesn't sound really fair to you here. i'll be shorting myself when i say i spend at least 500 hrs yearly nites/wknds bidding jobs...to get what? 20% of them? hey, that's part of the cost of doing business... but to have a customer buy into your plan, and hold you hostage for this long...seems like b.s. to me.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Everything is agreed to. Check is in the bank as of this morning. 

I left 10K on the table for 1 year. The lawyer will probably get most of the profit after all the negotiating for this job.

It could be well worth it in the end.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Way to go, Nick!:thumbup: 

I hope you can get working on it before the weather gets too bad.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

OOOOOK Nick,
Make it up on any change orders if you get the chance. I'm glad you got the job, now I won't have to feel guilty when you pick up the tab for breakfast.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

You get to pick the date, time, place and don't stick to the dollar menu!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Dollar menu? That sounds like McDonalds. You have one up by you?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes Joe we even have a McDonalds. You can even find us on the map if you look hard enough.Put your glasses on.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

The jobs underway. Yeah now it wants to rain every other day.

We could sure use a break in the weather to get this job started off on the right foot.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Raining all the time here to. Can't get much done this time of year.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> The jobs underway. Yeah now it wants to rain every other day.
> 
> We could sure use a break in the weather to get this job started off on the right foot.


Cheer up Nick it's going to be nice next Mon. ( 60's ), the problem is that on Tues. we're suppose to get a Nor'easter that'll drop 10 " + .:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Ouch!

Oh I guess I hurt myself laughing, Joe.


----------

